# 20d old pigeon, England, chick crumbs



## jillos (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi there,
Was blessed by finding a baby pigeon today on a walk. I know that once they're out of the nest they won't be fed by parents, and he was sat looking very sad by the side of a lane.
I'm a vet nurse so hope I can use my skills well here! (although not familiar with baby pidgy rehab)
I think he's about 20d old from looking at pics on http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm 
Quite alert but quite scared of me.
Have offered water but wouldn't take. Don't have any bird food so soaked dog biscuits and added some bird suet - and used the syringe with slit in it - and he took some really well! (is it normal for them to stretch their necks upwards when taking food?)
I think he's probably old enough to use the dry food in bottle method http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/bottle_feeding.php but just wondered best food to get. I was going to get this: https://www.countrywidefarmers.co.uk/allen-page-baby-chick-crumbs 

Any advice much appreciated.

I've sat him in an old (deep, quite small, square) drawer with a lid on. He's got shredded paper bedding. Have put snugglesafe under drawer.

Have left bowl of water in with him.

Jill


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What was his crop like when you found him, was he thin or healthy looking? At 20 days old all mine were still being syringe fed with defrosted peas and pigeon mix blended to a paste with Calcivet and Avipro avian pre/pro biotics. Mine self weaned between four and five weeks of age, the ferals faster than the tumblers.


----------



## jillos (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Freda, thanks. His crop was probably about half full but felt empty when I went to feed him.

Does anyone else have experience of the bottle feeding technique as per previous link? It makes sense to me to get them on dry stuff as soon as you can so that they'll take quicker to feeding themselves. Or is he too young?


----------



## jillos (Sep 29, 2016)

Oh, and he's quite healthy and strong looking. Fingers crossed. It's that horrible 'will he be alive tomorrow" feeling...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you please post a photo so people can judge his age? Thank you for helping him!


----------



## jillos (Sep 29, 2016)

Yep, here he is!









God this site is hard to use!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can actually hand feed him frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. This will also give some moisture. Then teach him to drink on his own before giving seed. You can't feed him dry food till he is drinking water. Gently dip his beak into a small crock of tepid water, but not over his nostrils. Do this several times daily till he learns. He can be weaned in another week or so, so you can then offer seed and peck at it with your finger, to show him. A good pigeon/dove mix would be good. You can even add to it if you like, dry lentils and split peas and a bit of safflower seed.


----------



## jillos (Sep 29, 2016)

So, update on the ltitle chap - he's doing well.
I've been feeding him pulped chick crumbs and peas using a small bottle and a cloth with a slit in at and he's taken this really well. He looks much bigger and more grown up.
He's now taking defrosted peas on his own.

BUT he's really nervous (which is good I guess) but he goes for me if I go near him, won't take anything from me, so I struggle to 'show him' how to feed as he's too scared. (fine when feeding as just pick him up with small towel round him)

Any advice?

Also, how will I know when he's ready to release and how should I do this?? Is there a thread on this?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

This could probably help you a lot.


----------

